# Lyft $6000 mo Guarantee first month in Seattle



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Is this guarantee even realistic in Seattle market with a 50 hour work week, 50 rides per week and a 90% acceptance rate? Still sitting out on the sidelines deciding if driving Lyft/Uber/Sidecar in Seattle is worth it...cheers


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If in fact Lyft has this $6,000.00 promo and those are the requirements, then yes this is easily doable.

I am not aware of this particular promo however.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

90% acceptance is doable ofc ...

However the 50 ride thing may be totally impossible ... 

What if you only get 30 pings?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Currently, that promo is for new drivers who switch from a different platform and is applicable in San Fran, Boston, Chicago, Washington DC, Seattle and Denver.

I don't know anything about the Seattle market, but in Chicago, I only drive about 25 hours a week and average about 50 rides a week. So I think it's totally doable if you have the time to log in 50 hours.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Didn't see the "switch" side of offer...just new Lyft drivers. I think I could hit it IF they can actually get me 50 rides a week


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

See this link on what they sent me for more info. There might be two promotions bundled together ($1,500/wk guarantee and $500 switch bonus).

http://get.lyft.com/pro/?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=64683875#requirements


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 90% acceptance is doable ofc ...
> 
> However the 50 ride thing may be totally impossible ...
> 
> What if you only get 30 pings?


In a week? I can do 30 rides in an 8 hr day easy. But my market is SF. It maybe different there.


----------



## enabozny (Oct 1, 2014)

If I only make 45 hours the first week because I am busy. But the next 3 weeks I meet all the requirements, will I still get the 1,500 for the last weeks?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

enabozny said:


> If I only make 45 hours the first week because I am busy. But the next 3 weeks I meet all the requirements, will I still get the 1,500 for the last weeks?


I don't know. Just read the guarantee. Or go into your drivers office and ask them.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I think it's a weekly guarantee, so yes.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Currently, that promo is for new drivers who switch from a different platform and is applicable in San Fran, Boston, Chicago, Washington DC, Seattle and Denver.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Seattle market, but in Chicago, I only drive about 25 hours a week and average about 50 rides a week. So I think it's totally doable if you have the time to log in 50 hours.


I tried to sign up for this in Denver and they insisted the promo ended July 1st even though I've seen otherwise.


----------

